# fish measuring



## kracker (Apr 12, 2009)

where do u get akff brag mats from ?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

patwah said:


> All gone brother, not likely to be a re-run.


Or is there :shock: More info on this in this new year - but no brag mats available at this point in time.


----------



## kracker (Apr 12, 2009)

so there will b some available in the new year or there wont b im confused


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

It's likely that there will be another run of brag mats next year - details will be posted as they come to hand


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

can we pre book them ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kracker said:


> so there will b some available in the new year or there wont b im confused


Confirmed. Do NOT buy a retail mat. Your purchase of the AKFF brag mat will enable will support the costs of running AKFF.

We are making a new mat, available in 2 sizes:

1. 80 cms

2. 1.4 metres ('the Carnster special')

Available February. And cheaper than all other brag mats, so AKFF is the GO.



qwikdraw said:


> can we pre book them ?


Yes. By PM to me.

trev


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

put me down for a carnie special Trev. BTW 1.4 is still not big enough for his cobes


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> put me down for a carnie special Trev. BTW 1.4 is still not big enough for his cobes


Done, and poop. We'll have to make one how long?

trev


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

The bigest he's draged on I belive is 167cm so say 1.7 but I think 1.4 is big enough any way for the rest of us mere mortals


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> The biggest he's dragged on I belive is 167cm, so say 1.7, but I think 1.4 is big enough any way for the rest of us mere mortals


Yeah, bugger him. He can buy two and join them! :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

my PB is 1.76m , but that was only when i hooked myself in the thumb


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

qwikdraw said:


> my PB is 1.76m , but that was only when I hooked myself in the thumb


 :lol: :lol: You're not alone qwikdraw.

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump. Ask your wife/partner for a Christmas present. Payment later (see below)....



kayakone said:


> kracker said:
> 
> 
> > So there will be some available in the new year or won't there be? I'm confused.
> ...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump. Got quite a few orders for the new AKFF brag mat. Thanks for supporting AKFF guys.

Get your order in now (by PM). Select either 80 cms or 140 cms ... go on, dream a little! No payment till supply in early March.

cheers

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Nothing like a healthy self image ....Corie just ordered this monster:



egg83 said:


> hi Trev,
> Yeah put me down for a 14m brag mat please mate.
> Thanks,
> Corie


 :shock: :shock:

Later corrected to 1.4 m. :lol: :lol:

Orders are pouring in. Get yours in now, and help AKFF fund the site. Delivery in March (no money till then).

trev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Nothing like a healthy self image ....Corie just ordered this monster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you get the new AKFF brag mat (support the forum). PM your order soon (no money till delivery in March).

trev


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there a rough price on these devices please?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Orders are pouring in. Get yours in now, and help AKFF fund the site. Delivery in March (no money till then).

trev[/quote]


Make sure you get the new AKFF brag mat (you are supporting the forum). PM your order soon!

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Can someone please design a round one for me? has to be big enough to measure my XOS donuts, I'm thinking modified trampoline cover


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Can someone please design a round one for me? has to be big enough to measure my XOS donuts, I'm thinking modified trampoline cover


The management team are working on this ATM. Surprisingly for a kayak fishing forum, we have had numerous requests for something along these lines. We are currently thinking about 2 metres by 2 metres, at the special price of $ 50. Included is a free donut, plus bacon (postage extra).

:lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's not just for donuts. You could get a pretty big ray on a round mat.
Sorry Trev.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Zed said:


> It's not just for donuts. You could get a pretty big ray on a round mat.
> Sorry Trev.


You bastard. I was just finishing therapy too. :twisted: :twisted:

trev


----------

